# Auto Tune on DVR Wanted



## hornmdt (Sep 8, 2008)

I would absolutely love to have Auto Tune on my DVRs. I only have DVRs so I have never been able to enjoy this feature. Do the techs here have any pull with DirecTV to ask for it? I have asked Directv for it on their feedback page many times but no cigar so far.

I can't tell you the number of times that I've wanted to tune to a specific channel at x time, get on the PC or whatever to keep me busy until the show that I want to watch comes on then look up and I've missed the first 20 minutes of it. If it would have auto tuned it would have caught my attention. I don't really want to record the show just watch it and the tuner that I'm on won't tune to it so I still don't realize the show/ballgame has started. This way also clutters up my saved shows area but is kinda a workaround to just tune to it. The only sure fire way I have found to auto tune is to set the DVR to record 2 shows at the same time that I want to watch my show. Then it has to tune to it but it may be on the other tuner. 

Seems like it is just a pain for users for something Directv already has but for some reason choose not to put it on the DVRs.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to DBSTalk! 

This is certainly on the "requested enhancements" list. But it doesn't seem to be a high priority for DirecTV to add.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

If it's so important you don't want to miss it then just set it up as a recording.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> If it's so important you don't want to miss it then just set it up as a recording.


Yeah, I don't understand why people want this feature either. I'm curious hornmdt, what is your concern with recording instead of buffering? Is it a fear that the hard drive will be filled up with these non-priority recordings?


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree that it's not a very high priority feature but years ago I had a stand alone Tivo that had this feature and I must say that it was nice. The advantage you have is you don't have to to a lot of house cleaning, deleting shows, etc. That beind said, I would say that there are a lot better things that they could spend their time on developing.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> If it's so important you don't want to miss it then just set it up as a recording.


That's the same argument that some made when we didn't have double play. And now there are probably plenty of subscribers that use it all the time, so they don't have to do any house cleaning.

Sometimes you use a feature on a different piece of hardware and then when you switch equipment, you miss having that ability. Workarounds with extra steps are OK, but not the same. Even though "Auto Tune" isn't something I desire, I can understand why some would like to use that feature, instead of recording something.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I want it for the same reason that hornmdt wants it. I believe I've posted that before too. I know that some will say that it isn't necessary and that we should use recording it as a workaround, but if I want to watch it when I want to watch it, and usually, that is NOW, not later...

I did think of a better work around, but it would cost me. I could get Whole Home DVR and switch the receiver in my bedroom with the HR20-700 in the living room, but then I couldn't record off of the air since I don't have an antenna hookup in my bedroom. I would have Auto Tune in the living toom tho...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wonder if it would be possible to build a simple iPhone, Android, or desktop app using SHEF (IP Control) to tune to a particular channel at a particular time. Anyone want to give it a try?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Karen said:


> ...I want to watch it when I want to watch it, and usually, that is NOW, not later...


This phrase confuses me. Once you start a recording, you can start watching it right away. There's no need to wait until the recording is complete. And has been mentioned in other threads, there is a chance that a show will be dumped from the buffer accidentally unless you're recording.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I do have a workaround that I didn't mention... I put an entry in the calendar on my computer to remind me to change the channel. It's really annoying tho, because it automatically syncs to my iphone and ipad and all 3 of them remind me. <g>


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> This phrase confuses me. Once you start a recording, you can start watching it right away. There's no need to wait until the recording is complete. And has been mentioned in other threads, there is a chance that a show will be dumped from the buffer accidentally unless you're recording.


If I don't start watching the recording right away, then I miss the beginning of the next show too. Sooooooo, I have to record that one and watch it after the first one is finished. That is a problem because then I'll probably fall asleep before the last show is finished. <g>


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes. AutoTune for DVRs is one of my Wish List items I would like. I like getting up and having my morning news program already on. Instead od standing there waiting for a picture. Bring up the Guide. Select the channel and hit enter. And don't tell me just to enter the channel number. I'm in no mood in the early morning in doing the channel surfing waltz.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I watch CNN when I wake up. I placed it in the middle of QuickTune so all I have to do is press the top arrow on the remote then press select.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to build a simple iPhone, Android, or desktop app using SHEF (IP Control) to tune to a particular channel at a particular time.


This reminds me of the old dial programmable remote controls that people once used with VCRs. I'm sure someone will figure out how to make a federal case out of designing an event that tunes but doesn't record but it seems pretty trivial.

SHEF seems to be something that DIRECTV doesn't want every Tom, Dick or Harry messing with. Gotta keep those automation people happy at the expense of flexibility and customer empowerment.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

I can think of numerous reasons to have this feature. The best example is I like to watch the Fox weekend morning show when I wake up on Saturday & Sunday. The show is scheduled for 3 1/2 hours, but much of it is repeated so I never bother watching more than what's in the live buffer. However, in order to make sure my DVR is on Fox in the morning I have to record the full show.

In the event I don't turn the TV on before it's over, the DVR automatically goes back to the channel it was on before and I can't just watch the buffered part of the show that I care about. Instead I have to fast forward through the full recording which I didn't really want anyway.

Likewise, the feature would be good for NFL Sunday Ticket and similar channels where the games are blocked for about 8 hours and you don't want to record all of that.


----------



## EKrimmer (Mar 21, 2008)

"MysteryMan" said:


> I watch CNN when I wake up. I placed it in the middle of QuickTune so all I have to do is press the top arrow on the remote then press select.


Exactly the reason I miss this feature from receiver-only days. While the TV doesn't get us up we actually run it all night and like to wake up to the familiar local news team.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There's a downside to incorporating auto tune: It adds another factor that could mess up scheduled recordings. Therefore, I don't want this "feature".


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

When that happens, you're usually given a choice... They could make it so the recording has priority if no one makes that choice.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> That's the same argument that some made when we didn't have double play. And now there are probably plenty of subscribers that use it all the time, so they don't have to do any house cleaning.


Pressing -- to delete a recording, without being prompted, is not a hardship.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Pressing -- to delete a recording, without being prompted, is not a hardship.


A great reminder for the ones who don't know about that little gem.

Pressing -- on the remote bypasses the "are you sure?" prompt to delete a show....but as always use this with caution.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Pressing -- to delete a recording, without being prompted, is not a hardship.


Maybe not for you and me, but it appears to be for some.

Although there could be more steps then you mention. You do have to press "List", wait up to 10 seconds for it to appear. And if you don't delete it immediately, then possibly press "page down" and then "arrow down" to highlight the item you want to delete, then finally press --.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I watch CNN when I wake up. I placed it in the middle of QuickTune so all I have to do is press the top arrow on the remote then press select.


I have another news channel set at center-quick-tune. It also serves as a quick power-down sequence on my programmable remote.

(macro: exit, up, select, programmed delay prior to power down sequence); works with buffer in-tact as long as multiple recordings don't occur over-night.

IMHO, Auto Tune best suits a DVR because it has a buffer to rewind to beginning, if missed. I guess the intent of having it on the non-DVRs is to catch the show if in-front-of-the receiver as a reminder; otherwise, the point gets lost if not viewing at beginning. But, the non-DVRs could benefit from a USB stick buffer capability. But I digress, if the DVR had an ability to limit number of kept episodes, that capability would essentially function as an Auto Tune for DVRs.

If the OP can setup a SL with keep at most:1 and a low priority, he would have a functional Auto Tune. The suggestion doesn't always work when the DVR won't record the desired time segment due to multiple airings daily or days of the week.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I have an old Memorex CP8 (also sold as radio shack 15-1901A 151901A) learning remote that has a timer for sending commands at a pre-set time. Sort of a kludge, but it could work.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> There's a downside to incorporating auto tune: It adds another factor that could mess up scheduled recordings. Therefore, I don't want this "feature".


Really? They couldn't code it so that autotunes always had lowest priority?

There are many good reasons for autotune vs. recording. Ultimate TV had a great autotune feature that I used like many have suggested: It tuned to my morning news so I just turned on the tv and there it was.

What I would want it for is for live games. I know the live game is going to be on, and I want to watch it live. Perhaps I'm watching something else unimportant while I fiddle on my laptop. Autotune throws me to the game right when it starts, instead of just recording it on the background tuner. Now I can give my buddy hell via text in real time when my team scores on his.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrdobolina said:


> Really? They couldn't code it so that autotunes always had lowest priority?
> 
> There are many good reasons for autotune vs. recording. Ultimate TV had a great autotune feature that I used like many have suggested: It tuned to my morning news so I just turned on the tv and there it was.
> 
> What I would want it for is for live games. I know the live game is going to be on, and I want to watch it live. Perhaps I'm watching something else unimportant while I fiddle on my laptop. Autotune throws me to the game right when it starts, instead of just recording it on the background tuner. Now I can give my buddy hell via text in real time when my team scores on his.


Anything *could be* coded, but priorities have to be set.

As to twitting your bud, maybe you should set up alerts on a sports web site to make sure you get it on in multiple games!

Another possibility: Some TVs have auto on, so just set to the station you will be wanting to see live.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Anything *could be* coded, but priorities have to be set.
> 
> As to twitting your bud, maybe you should set up alerts on a sports web site to make sure you get it on in multiple games!
> 
> Another possibility: *Some TVs have auto on*, so just set to the station you will be wanting to see live.


Have that, but set wants to tune to a Channel.


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I would like to see an auto tune option as well, it comes up occasionally for me.

LouPenya


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I just came back from the uk and Sky have this option called "Remind Me" and I hated it because I thought I was recording it. My Mum thought it was nice and I kept asking what is the point when I can just push the Record button? She was just as stubborn about it. 
It does pop-up and "remind" you. I didn't "get it either". 
Other than that we are light years ahead on the sky hd boxes but they have a few nice features they have had for years that we never get. They are also way ahead on most Electronics.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

I use this often on my SD receiver. I like to fall asleep listening to one channel, and when I wake up, I like to listen to the news for a little while before I get up. Most of the time, it's too dark or I'm too sleepy to try to fumble around trying to change the channel with my remote.


----------



## hornmdt (Sep 8, 2008)

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why people want this feature either. I'm curious hornmdt, what is your concern with recording instead of buffering? Is it a fear that the hard drive will be filled up with these non-priority recordings?


It's that I want to watch it live, not recorded. I record plenty of shows that i don't care when i watch them. But mainly for sports I might be watching football game B live and game A comes on in an hour that I really want to watch live. I get interested in game B and don't notice that the game I'm waiting on has started. So 45 minutes later I finally remember my game A and look to see if it's time for it yet. However not only is it on but it has been on for 45 minutes. So then I either miss the first quarter or watch it buffered knowing what i'm seeing happened 45 minutes ago. Then game C may come on after my game A goes off but because I got off to a 45 minute delay I can't catch the first of that game either. I might also get a text from a friend an hour into the game about what is going on and since I'm at a different place in the game we can't rag on each other about the score, a specific play that just happened, etc.

If I just had autotune the tuner would have switched to game A when it came on and I'm watching live. This also holds true for some TV shows that I might like but not enough to record. I'd like to catch it from the beginning instead of half way through it.

Sure I could set everything to record and not miss anything but I do miss the live/on time ability. Also then I have to clean up the recorded shows area for things I didn't want to record anyway. Not a great big deal but a step I should not have to do if I had autotune.

I can't explain it any better than that but let me assure you that autotune would be a great feature on a DVR because I find myself all the time wishing I could set my tuner to switch to a different channel at X time. It might even be something days later that I want toi watch live and not later.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

One of the biggest reasons I have a DVR is so I don't have to watch the commercials, which watching live makes me do. The closest I get to live is chasing a recording....


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually don't mind the commercials. The more eyes on commercials, the less I have to pay for DirecTV. <g> I also like to watch shows when I want to watch them and would really love to have autotune on my DVR.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

hornmdt said:


> It's that I want to watch it live, not recorded. I record plenty of shows that i don't care when i watch them. But mainly for sports I might be watching football game B live and game A comes on in an hour that I really want to watch live. I get interested in game B and don't notice that the game I'm waiting on has started. So 45 minutes later I finally remember my game A and look to see if it's time for it yet. However not only is it on but it has been on for 45 minutes. So then I either miss the first quarter or watch it buffered knowing what i'm seeing happened 45 minutes ago. Then game C may come on after my game A goes off but because I got off to a 45 minute delay I can't catch the first of that game either. I might also get a text from a friend an hour into the game about what is going on and since I'm at a different place in the game we can't rag on each other about the score, a specific play that just happened, etc.
> 
> If I just had autotune the tuner would have switched to game A when it came on and I'm watching live. This also holds true for some TV shows that I might like but not enough to record. I'd like to catch it from the beginning instead of half way through it.
> 
> ...


Technically, every show you watch is a recording, as nothing plays live without going through through the recorder. That's how the buffer works. Recording just puts that buffer into a more permanent memory. But I think you might be hung up on the term "recording." Just because you've set a show to record doesn't mean you can't watch it live.

In this scenario, think of recording as autotune with a channel lock:

You're watching a live game. You've set to record another game that starts at a later time (or earlier, it doesn't matter), but it's just like you might set up with autotune. While watching the first game, you want to watch the other game. Instead of going to Now Playing to watch that game, press the down arrow to enable double-play. You will switch to the tuner that's being recorded, but while it's in progress, not the beginning. Now, with the down arrow, you can switch between both live games. As long as you don't press Pause, both games will stay "live." Further, if you press record on the first game, you will ensure that channel can't be changed. If you press record on the second game that's being recorded, you'll be asked to stop and/or delete the recording, saving a step.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I know when I say I want to watch something live instead of recorded, I mean I want to watch it as soon as it is shown and not later. A friend and I watch shows together all of the time. She happens to be in isolation due to a medical problem. We discuss what is happening on a show with each other. That doesn't work unless we're both watching AT THE SAME TIME!!!! The poster you quoted has somewhat the same issue because what he said was:

_I might also get a text from a friend an hour into the game about what is going on and since I'm at a different place in the game we can't rag on each other about the score, a specific play that just happened, etc.​_
Your workaround won't work for us in either instance...


----------



## hornmdt (Sep 8, 2008)

I understand all of that and know all the short cuts and "tricks" as DirecTV calls it. It boils down to wanting to watch something at the time it comes on. If it's sports it's live. I still call it live even if I am watching on a 2 second buffer. Without autotune I have no way to know that it is time for a show/ballgame to begin other than setting an alarm clock. Yes I can record it but then I'm not watching live. If I choose to watch live then I've missed the 1st quarter or however long it was until I realized the game was on. 

Setting something to record and setting something to autotune does not give you the same results. Setting something to record just allows you not to eventually miss anything, not get to watch it as it is happening. Just because you have the record capabiity does not preclude an autotune feature. There is no way setting something to record will make the tuner you are on and watching switch to what you want to watch at the desired time.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to build a simple iPhone, Android, or desktop app using SHEF (IP Control) to tune to a particular channel at a particular time. Anyone want to give it a try?


You couldn't tell SIRI to do it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I bet if the app were built right you could.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy Cow! There are dozens of different ways to remind oneself about the start of a show other than the set asking if it's ok to switch channels at a prescribed time.

And what if you're in the kitchen? Bathroom? Answering the door! Ducking and covering at the next 'quake (for us Californians)?? 

If you're sitting in front of the telly, just set your game to record, have something else set to be recording also, then watch another channel. You'll be notified...... voilà!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shades228 said:


> You couldn't tell SIRI to do it?


Hah! Great idea. At the least, she could surely remind one. And if you are Shirley, well......


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank the stars, I thought someone was asking to "autotune" the shows so they get that horrible song sound effects.

I asked about a default channel a while back for the same reasons.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to build a simple iPhone, Android, or desktop app using SHEF (IP Control) to tune to a particular channel at a particular time. Anyone want to give it a try?


From a desktop it is trivial...use Windows Task Scheduler (or the equivalent in your OS of choice) to launch <web browser> http://<stb IP Address>:8080/tv/tune?major=<channel number>.

For example to tune to USA on a receiver with the ip address of 192.168.1.147, and using Internet Explorer, the command would be:

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe http://192.168.1.147:8080/tv/tune?major=242

Just set that up in Task Scheduler on my PC and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! Mr. Titan, very nice. I just copied the URL, changed the last two digits of the IP number to match one of my receivers, and BAM! it worked off of my MacBook Air. But I'm not much of an Applescript —or any script— kinda guy, but it can't be difficult to set up on Macs with that or Automator or whatever.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Launch Task Scheduler (in Accessories/System Tools)


1-Start

Choose a "Basic task"


2-basic

Give the task a name (and description if you like)

3-Description

Choose how often it should run

4-Frequency

Set the date and time

5-DateTime

Select to run a program

6-action

Choose the program (your browser) and enter the SHEF command into "parameters"

7-program

Review and click Finish

8-Finish

The channel will change at the set date and time.


----------



## hornmdt (Sep 8, 2008)

And wouldn't it be so much simplier and easier if Directv would just add the already created autotune function to the DVR.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hornmdt said:


> And wouldn't it be so much simplier and easier if Directv would just add the already created autotune function to the DVR.


No! Simpler for us, but not for the programmers.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sure that Double Play was more difficult, and people whined about wanting that too... They finally got it and I hope we get Autotune. I didn't whine about how people shouldn't want it because it was difficult to program.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Karen said:


> I'm sure that Double Play was more difficult, and people whined about wanting that too... They finally got it and I hope we get Autotune. I didn't whine about how people shouldn't want it because it was difficult to program.


Never said people shouldn't want it. I've given several alternatives for those who seem to be stuck.

Where did this whining come in?? Are you saying that I have been actually _whining_?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Titan25 said:


> The channel will change at the set date and time.


There's the benchmark for "how hard could it be?".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Holy Cow! There are dozens of different ways to remind oneself about the start of a show other than the set asking if it's ok to switch channels at a prescribed time.


None of these devices will directly cause anything to happen.


> And what if you're in the kitchen? Bathroom? Answering the door! Ducking and covering at the next 'quake (for us Californians)??


That's the point: when the channel changes and you miss some of the game, you can rewind to the beginning when you return to the TV.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What I have learned reading this thread is that too many people are still tied to the network/channel schedule. Except for sports and the news, I'd rather watch a show on my schedule.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> That's the point: when the channel changes and you miss some of the game, you can rewind to the beginning when you return to the TV.


Er, that's exactly what setting the recording will allow. Much simpler, more foolproof, doesn't override or underride other recordings as "Tune" might do.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> From a desktop it is trivial...use Windows Task Scheduler (or the equivalent in your OS of choice) to launch <web browser> http://<stb IP Address>:8080/tv/tune?major=<channel number>.
> 
> For example to tune to USA on a receiver with the ip address of 192.168.1.147, and using Internet Explorer, the command would be:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

I want to see if it's practical to convert all my manual recordings used for changing channel by replacing with network commands like this. I use Firefox browser. When I run "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" http://192.168.1.37:8080/tv/tune?major=202 it opens a new tab and a dialog box opens to save a file "Opening tune". Is there a background method for doing this so that nothing is seen on the PC monitor?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess we have to have our friends record it too, then start it up at the exact same time so we can discuss it. Thanks, guys...


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

hiker said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> I want to see if it's practical to convert all my manual recordings used for changing channel by replacing with network commands like this. I use Firefox browser. When I run "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" http://192.168.1.37:8080/tv/tune?major=202 it opens a new tab and a dialog box opens to save a file "Opening tune". Is there a background method for doing this so that nothing is seen on the PC monitor?


Haven't tried this yet, but adding " > NUL" (without the quotes) should make it silent. What is happening is the tune command returns a response and the browser wants to know what to do with this. This routes the output to the NULL device.

BTW, you could also create a batch file that uses a variable in place of the channel number, and then invoke the batch file instead of the browser. Then the only parameter you'd need to supply to Task Manager is the channel number.

For example, create a batch file called dtvtune.cmd that contains the following:

Echo off
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" http://192.168.1.37:8080/tv/tune?major=%1 > NUL
exit

Then, using dtvtune.cmd as the program name and your desired channel number as the parameter should get the channel changed and saves you from having to remember the http syntax.

I can't believe I still remember all this batch file stuff. 

Have fun!

Diana


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> Haven't tried this yet, but adding " > NUL" (without the quotes) should make it silent. What is happening is the tune command returns a response and the browser wants to know what to do with this. This routes the output to the NULL device.
> 
> BTW, you could also create a batch file that uses a variable in place of the channel number, and then invoke the batch file instead of the browser. Then the only parameter you'd need to supply to Task Manager is the channel number.
> 
> ...


Adding " > NUL" does not work. Firefox tries to open 2 tabs and uses "> NUL" as the 2nd URL. Maybe "> NUL" is a linux method?

I was thinking maybe if there was a simple command line browser that could be used in place of FF?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Except for sports and the news, I'd rather watch a show on my schedule.


I don't watch the news but I agree. Sports are the only things I watch live. Everything else that I want to see I record so I can watch it on my schedule.

There is an autotune feature on a DVR, it's called record. It automatically tunes to a channel and starts to record so you don't miss your show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Karen said:


> I guess we have to have our friends record it too, then start it up at the exact same time so we can discuss it. Thanks, guys...


No, just discuss it after both of you have watched it. There's no rule that you have to watch it at the exact same time to be able to discuss it with a friend.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Karen said:


> I guess we have to have our friends record it too, then start it up at the exact same time so we can discuss it. Thanks, guys...


Another person stuck on watching to the network's schedules.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Searching around I found a Windows program that can run in background to schedule channel changes without using browser. Go here and download dtvTune.exe (thanks to btrumsey). Note the usage for dtvTune.exe in step 3(c).


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I am. The friend that I discuss tv shows with has been stuck in isolation for over 10 years because her immune system didn't come back after a stem cell transplant. It makes it easier to actually follow the network schedule instead of trying to find times that we are both available during the day...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Karen said:


> Yes, I am. The friend that I discuss tv shows with has been stuck in isolation for over 10 years because her immune system didn't come back after a stem cell transplant. It makes it easier to actually follow the network schedule instead of trying to find times that we are both available during the day...


Thanks for the update. Now I know why you need auto tune. If you had said this in the first place I might not have been so uppity. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> There is an autotune feature on a DVR, it's called record. It automatically tunes to a channel and starts to record so you don't miss your show.


If you set to record a show, and another is recording in that time slot, and meanwhile, you're tuned to a third show- or music- when the time for the would be "auto tune" comes up, don't you get a dialog that it wants to switch? That'd be the "notice" that some seem to want, no?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Pressing -- to delete a recording, without being prompted, is not a hardship.


Nor would having auto-tune for folks that don't care to use it...

I too would like this feature. Is it a deal-breaker, no of course not, but it would be convenient.

My scenario is the same as others have mentioned... The morning news. It's not a program I sit down and watch, but like to have on in the background. Catch the weather, traffic, events from the previous day, etc... I'd rather not have another recording in the list to make the list even longer (especially when there is no search or filter function from the playlist, but that's another topic...).

Simply, it's a feature that would enhance the viewing experience without adding clutter to the playlist or the need to delete a recording.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Thanks for the update. Now I know why you need auto tune. If you had said this in the first place I might not have been so uppity. :lol:


I did a couple of days ago...



Karen said:


> I know when I say I want to watch something live instead of recorded, I mean I want to watch it as soon as it is shown and not later. A friend and I watch shows together all of the time. She happens to be in isolation due to a medical problem. We discuss what is happening on a show with each other. That doesn't work unless we're both watching AT THE SAME TIME!!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Karen said:


> That doesn't work unless we're both watching AT THE SAME TIME!!!!


I'm sorry your friend is in such a predicament but this isn't true. I discuss TV shows with people all the time and we don't have to be watching the show at the same time, the same day or even the same week. We discuss them when we get a chance to.

I understand that you LIKE to watch at the same time but you don't HAVE to.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I think Autotune would b a good feature, but until in the mean time, here's another work around that works if you are watching TV. 

Set up a recording of the show you want to Autotune, then start double play. Make sure both tuners are on different channels than your Autotune. A couple of minutes before time for the show, it will pop up a message tht it wants to change the background tuner. You tell it to cancel the recording, then you change to that channel. 

It is certainly a few more steps, but it's better an nothing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that effectively different from what I posted a few ago? (A question, not a comment is my intent)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A friend sent me instructions on how to create an auto sending of an IP command to your DVR. 

If enough are interested, I'll try it out and post it. If just a couple want it, I will just post it. Lemme know.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Is that effectively different from what I posted a few ago? (A question, not a comment is my intent)


Same effect, but using double play means you don't need the second recording. (Extra recordings in the playlist seem to be an issue that some have mentioned with recording rather than Autotuning.)


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm sorry your friend is in such a predicament but this isn't true. I discuss TV shows with people all the time and we don't have to be watching the show at the same time, the same day or even the same week. We discuss them when we get a chance to.
> 
> I understand that you LIKE to watch at the same time but you don't HAVE to.


You're correct, I don't need it. I apologize to all of you for requesting a feature that I feel will make my DirecTV experience better.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Karen said:


> You're correct, I don't need it. I apologize to all of you for requesting a feature that I feel will make my DirecTV experience better.


We already have the feature...


----------



## hornmdt (Sep 8, 2008)

No we don't already have the feature. Both autotune and record are needed for entirely different reasons. Autotune so the receiver will change the tuner I am on to the channel I want to watch at the time I want to watch it (record can't do this without a lot of jury rigging). And I do like to watch live sports on the network's schedule.

Record stores the game/show from the tuner I am not watching so I can watch it on my own schedule. I use record extensively. However if I had autotune I would use both extensively. They are not mutually exclusive. And if you didn't want to use autotune no one would make you. But it would be a great feature to have for those of us who would use it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hornmdt said:


> No we don't already have the feature. Both autotune and record are needed for entirely different reasons. Autotune so the receiver will change the tuner I am on to the channel I want to watch at the time I want to watch it (record can't do this without a lot of jury rigging). And I do like to watch live sports on the network's schedule.
> 
> Record stores the game/show from the tuner I am not watching so I can watch it on my own schedule. I use record extensively. However if I had autotune I would use both extensively. They are not mutually exclusive. And if you didn't want to use autotune no one would make you. But it would be a great feature to have for those of us who would use it.


I wish we could finally kill off the myth that autotune is not needed, as we can make things seem to autotune if we mash around with the recordings/double play enough. I recall earlier, it was stated that simply occupying tuners in a preset fashion would accomplish it...only it didn't. That method, from over two years ago, was not reliable.

Instead of telling people they don't need something, or they already have it (when in fact, they do not), how about just facing the facts:

Auto-tune is valuable to some people. Work arounds are kludgey and may not work reliably. D* has chosen not to implement them for DVRs.

I would like auto-tune. It should be as simple to use as what is present on a non-DVR. I don't want a work around. I want the feature, plain and simple. I'm also aware, that I'm not going to get it. 

(It's been requested for years, and been ignored by D*, and pseudo-justified by various participants on these forums).

So, don't get your hopes up, auto-tune will not be coming any time soon, and, you will no doubt, continue to be told by assorted contributors that you either don't need it, or already have it (in some kludgey work-around).

Try to keep your sense of humor throughout.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

My first DVR was the Ultimate TV. I loved that thing! Anyway, it had auto tune as a feature, but it also had a place where when you set up a recording you could tell it to tune to the channel when the recording started. 

Like a lot of people, this isn't a huge deal for me, but it would enhance my experience. I have rarely been able to get Double Play to work correctly for me. Perhaps I'm an idiot and just don't understand the steps, but even when I follow the instructions I read on Directv.com to a T, it still flips between whatever channel I was currently watching and whatever channel was the on background tuner at the same time. To me, Double Play is a waste of the programmers' time.


----------

